# P226 Question



## Tenebrous (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello all, first time poster here. I plan on buying a new Sig Sauer P226, but am not sure which one - so many choices! Not too surprisingly, I am torn between a few. I plan on using the gun at the range on occasion and for home defense. Obviously, I want the gun to be reliable and have great accuracy - that is why I am looking at Sig's - and I would like the gun to be durable and look good over time - even after use in-and-out of a holster. Generally, I prefer .40, but am not married to it. Below are the choices:

P226 Stainless Elite
P226 Elite Dark
P226 Tac Ops
P226 MK25
P226 Stainless Nitron

Any an all suggestions/recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Also, if anyone has any experience, which is more durable - nitron or stainless steel? Thanx.


----------



## Macallan (Jan 12, 2012)

In regards to .40, are you going to be the only person using this weapon? I know people like the knockdown power from larger rounds. This perception originates primarily from soldiers unfortunate enough to have had to use them to kill. In a combat situation a .45 will always stop someone much better than a 9mm. The Geneva Convention prohibits the use of rounds like hollowpoints which completely change the characteristic of a bullet and equalize stopping power. A 9mm hollowpoint will be extremely effective and be the most manageable from a recoil perspective if you have someone smaller like a woman potentially having to handle it. Low recoil helps accuracy and remember that a well placed shot is always the most effective. Of course a larger hollow point will have the same multiplying effect just like on a 9mm but there is a point of diminishing return and the difference is much smaller than fmj rounds. This doesn't even begin to consider economics.

Another point for me to favor 9mm is that I'd rather have capacity as well. 2 x 9mm will always have the potential to stop and kill faster than 1 x .45/.40/etc. round. The tac ops will have an extended magazine and frame for additional capacity. If I were a cop or carrying for a professional purpose then this would undoubtedly be what I would carry... well I'd want to check out the FN 57x28 if I could get the candy ammunition...

The Stainless models will by far be the most durable and sig can buff out any scratches that occur over time making it look like new. The Stainless models are also significantly heavier which I like but am a bigger guy. To me it also seems to have a lot less recoil; to the misses its too heavy to manage.

Something even more subjective... the stainless elite is by far the best looking...


----------



## Tenebrous (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanx for your reply. Yeah, generally, I will be the main person using it. Overall, I like the .40 over both the 9mm and the .45. In regards to the Stainless, I like the look a lot, but I also like the black finish as well - so, I am more focused on which one is more durable (one that will show less wear). Also, I like the TRUGLO sight on the TACOPS, but not enough to sway me one way or the other. So, as you can tell, I am torn, but am leaning toward the Stainless Elite (for now). Lol.


----------



## Macallan (Jan 12, 2012)

Tenebrous said:


> Thanx for your reply. Yeah, generally, I will be the main person using it. Overall, I like the .40 over both the 9mm and the .45. In regards to the Stainless, I like the look a lot, but I also like the black finish as well - so, I am more focused on which one is more durable (one that will show less wear). Also, I like the TRUGLO sight on the TACOPS, but not enough to sway me one way or the other. So, as you can tell, I am torn, but am leaning toward the Stainless Elite (for now). Lol.


The Stainless will be the best for showing wear and can be the most easily reconditioned should it ever need it... BUT, it is also much heavier completely changing the shooting characteristics; not good/bad, just different. The sights are easily changed!


----------



## Tenebrous (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanx for the info Mac, I appreciate your comments.


----------



## PAWPAUL (Jul 17, 2011)

.....you left out one option , the P226X5 !


----------



## mdrums (Feb 1, 2012)

What about the new Navy version...the MK25 P226?


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

This doesn’t have to be an either-or proposition. You can mix and match slides and barrels and have two slides and three barrels and have a .22, 9mm, .357 SIG and .40 S&W in one gun. The .22 is obviously cheapest to feed, but 9mm isn’t too far behind. You can shoot 9mm to your heart’s content and have a what may be a more effective caliber for more serious persuits. 

I personally like stainless. I don’t find it too heavy and the stainless frame with a black stainless slide in .357 SIG is an interesting combination.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Personally, I like the 226 sas.......


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The plus of a .40 Sig is that you can get a 9mm barrel later for practice and training and save some on the ammo.....any stainless model Sig P226 will be a good choice....JJ


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have seen 9mm barrels available for .40 SIGs, but I had a 9mm SS 226. I bought the black .357 SIG conversion and a .40 S&W barrel. I switch the barrel and slide to go between 9mm and .40 or .357. Using the change kit, the .357 seems to be very accurate, the .40 S&W a little less so, and 9mm is cheap enough that I don’t bother to reload it much.


----------



## 3Putt (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm new to shooting, just recently bought a Ruger SR9 and am doing pretty well with it. Today at the range I rented a P226 for comparison and did VERY well with it. So I go back upstairs to look at all the Sig's, he shows me 3. The grips were all big and fat and fit my large hands perfectly. So I come home and start researching the gun only to find out how many variations of the P226 there are, some coming with Hogue grips. Are the stock grips big and fat or is it more than likely the guns I saw today had the optional Hogue grips? I'd go back and ask the sales guy but I'm afraid I'd buy one.

FWIW, I added a slip-on rubber Hogue to my SR9 and really like it. It feels like I'm holding a different gun.

Thanks.


----------



## multistage (Feb 24, 2011)

Stainless Elite. I surely love mine.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I have an older german 2-tone P226 in 9mm. Probably the nicest shooting handgun I've ever owned. With a load of Federal HST's, I feel well armed. For me, the 2-tone is the best of both worlds. I did add an E2 kit. They are simple to install and really improve the feel of the gun.


----------

